# Iron-nitrogen compound forms strongest magnet known



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.physorg.com/news188458077.html



> A group of materials physicists from Twin Cities, Minnesota, led by Jian-Ping Wang have found a material comprising 16 iron atoms and two of nitrogen is approximately 18% more magnetic than the predicted limit. The findings of x-ray analysis of the compound showed that six iron atoms are clustered around each nitrogen, with two more located between the two clusters. The researchers said electrons flowing between the clusters act like they do in ordinary iron, but within the clusters, the electrons tend to be localized, and this increases the magnetism.


.


----------

